# What happened to XM51 MUSIC LAB?



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Driving to and from work yesterday I was disturbed to hear some crappy format completely different than the progressive stuff that I like from Music Lab.... I hope they don't decide to get rid of that channel. :nono2: It's one of the reasons I love XM.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's that 'bonnaroo' music festival - they were covering it on XM51 all weekend - hence, I didn't listen to 51 all weekend.


----------

